# Today Show, AKC and Dog Breeders



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

For those of you that didn't see the piece on 'AKC Breeders' the Today Show aired this past week. Whether you hate or love the AKC this is an incredibly biased piece of reporting:

AKC-registered breeders raising dogs in 'miserable' conditions
http://www.today.com/news/akc-regis...-miserable-conditions-6C9640008?lite=obinsite

And the AKC's rebuttal:

The Facts The Today Show Didn’t Tell You
http://akcdoglovers.com/2013/05/01/the-facts-the-today-show-didnt-tell-you/


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

NBC has no credibility. The head of a group (HSUS) that kills 90+ % of the dogs it "rescues" is pointing the finger at a registry about the "deplorable" conditions of a small part of it's breeders?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll have to agree with much of the AKC rebuttal.

Many, if not MOST puppy mills are AKC registered dogs. The problem is the lack of inspectors for even the legit kennels and if a kennel is not registered with anyone then the only way anyone, AKC or otherwise, can do anything is by way of someone tipping them off.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

yer man from the humane society can jog on, I heard a statistic the other day that stated only 1% of donations actually help animals.

However Kennel Clubs are just registries they should stop pretending to be anything else.


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

noooooot siding with the HSUS here...but people seem to forget that the point of the HSUS is NOT to help shelter animals, it's to hire lawyers and lobby for animal welfare laws....


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Matt Vandart said:


> However Kennel Clubs are just registries they should stop pretending to be anything else.


I haven't really seen a KC try to be more than a KC. It's first and foremost a registration database for dogs. It's not their job to police everyone. 

Also, I think offering all of the performance events they do is excellent, and that has nothing to do with registration. But I don't think they should cease the events and titles.


----------

